

Turkey asks Twitter to open local office - hownottowrite
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/26/net-us-turkey-protests-twitter-idUSBRE95P0XC20130626

======
lennel
I would assume that opening an office there would mean they need a company
there which means they will have to adhere to the law there.

